# blitzsafe intergration kit quality?



## ysn88 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey guys, i finally got another iPod after mine being stolen and im about to do the whole intergration ordeal. Ive heard/read that blitzsafe v. 5 is the best kit, but i was just wondering on the sound quality. I searched a lot but i found no topics on how it sounds. TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: blitzsafe intergration kit quality? (ysn88)*

for the $$ you simply cannot beat the Blitzsafe product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the sound quality is the same as the higher priced full featured units at a fraction of the price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

